# Cropje_jnr : 10 000 posts sans coup férir !



## Punky Zoé

Notre tigre a "coiffé" les 10 000 posts d'un seul bond ! 

Mais la quantité n'altère pas la qualité  

_ *Félicitations Cropje_jnr !    *

__Rendez-vous dans un an ! _​_

_​


----------



## Trisia

Hey, you're right Punky Zoé, 10.000 in a year! (actually, less than that).

Congratulations, cropje_jnr. Your posts on both the EO and Fr/Eng are smart, informative, and helpful (and your French makes me green with envy ). Have a nice postiversary celebration, you've earned it.

Cheers.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

10000 coups de pattes, et pas un coup de griffes ?! 
Keep it up! 

Bisettes.


----------



## bibliolept

Congrats, Mr. Tiger. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## melu85

Big up for Cropje junior


----------



## Missrapunzel

*BRAVO CROPJE !!! *​Je viens de voir ça aussi, c'est complètement impressionant !!!! 
Bravo pour la quantité mais surtout un grand coup de chapeau pour la qualité!! 
Il m'est arrivé souvent de me dire (surtout au début) _"En tant que francophone, je dois pouvoir améliorer sa proposition, voyons ça.... ah ben non. C'est déjà parfait!!"  _ Maintenant je suis habituée!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Si jeune et tellement de maîtrise déjà. Quand on voit sa petite lumière verte, on est tout de suite rassurés car on est sûrs qu'on aura une bonne / très bonne / parfaite / excellente (rayez la mention inutile) réponse.

* Bravo* donc et  *merci *pour cette postation (? ) aussi rapide qu'efficace ​


----------



## Topsie

Amazing!
Big congrats to the man from Down Under!


----------



## ewie

Félicitations 'n'all that, Young Cropje


----------



## hunternet

Toutes mes félicitations tigrou, 10 000 posts ca force le respect ! Encore bravo, continue comme ca ! (tu peux poster moins vite pour nous rendre moins ridicules aussi...)


----------



## mimi2

Dear Cropje_jnr.
Congratulations!!!
I don't know how to say to you that I thank you a lot. I never forget the time when you helped me translate "Contes des mille et une nuits". It is very interesting and very funny. I think I have to ask you for more help because my "contes des mille et une nuits" hasn't finished yet 
This is my gift for you: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2555310480_994b5cf5a6_o.jpg

mimi.


----------



## nichec

Congratulations


----------



## cropje_jnr

Punky Zoé said:


> Notre tigre a "coiffé" les 10 000 posts d'un seul bond !​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais la quantité n'altère pas la qualité​
> _*Félicitations Cropje_jnr ! *_​
> 
> _Rendez-vous dans un an ! _​


 
Pour mes 20 000 ? Ouf... ça donne un peu le vertige, non ? Merci, PZ, tes félicitations me font vraiment chaud au coeur.



Trisia said:


> Hey, you're right Punky Zoé, 10.000 in a year! (actually, less than that).
> 
> Congratulations, cropje_jnr. Your posts on both the EO and Fr/Eng are smart, informative, and helpful (and your French makes me green with envy ). Have a nice postiversary celebration, you've earned it.
> 
> Cheers.


 
Well the fact I've started learning Spanish might slow me down a bit, I suppose. Also the guys and gals over in that super-confusing forum of theirs will probably end up having to put up with me as well. 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> 10000 coups de pattes, et pas un coup de griffes ?!
> Keep it up!
> 
> Bisettes.


 
Il faut les éviter à tout prix, hein ? Merci, Karine. J'ai adoré le lien aussi - qu'est-ce que mes collègues ont du talent !



bibliolept said:


> Congrats, Mr. Tiger. Keep up the excellent work!


 
Wow, I have the expert stalwarts from EO and French congratulating me - I feel very much humbled. Cheers, bibliolept.



melu85 said:


> Big up for Cropje junior


 
OK, OK... say what we will about my post rate, I'm still eating melu's dust. L'ultime preuve de la devise de PZ !







Missrapunzel said:


> *BRAVO CROPJE !!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens de voir ça aussi, c'est complètement impressionant !!!!
> Bravo pour la quantité mais surtout un grand coup de chapeau pour la qualité!!
> Il m'est arrivé souvent de me dire (surtout au début) _"En tant que francophone, je dois pouvoir améliorer sa proposition, voyons ça.... ah ben non. C'est déjà parfait!!" _Maintenant je suis habituée!!


 
Disons que vos propositions, bien que parfois difficiles à saisir pour nous les anglophones, ne sont même pas près d'égaler les nôtres. Vive la langue la plus illogique du monde !

En tous cas il faut dire que l'admiration est réciproque. Merci encore.



DearPrudence said:


> Si jeune et tellement de maîtrise déjà. Quand on voit sa petite lumière verte, on est tout de suite rassurés car on est sûrs qu'on aura une bonne / très bonne / parfaite / excellente (rayez la mention inutile) réponse.
> 
> *Bravo* donc et *merci *pour cette postation (? ) aussi rapide qu'efficace​


 
Hmm... je le trouve pas dans le dico mais on a quand même le droit d'inventer des mots de temps en temps, non ? (De toute façon moi je le fais tous les jours, parfois même sans m'en rendre compte ).

En tous cas je suis encore une fois ému (et là je parle de l'adjectif et non pas l'oiseau australien) d'avoir les félicitations d'une ferero d'un si grand talent. 

P.S. Il est mignon, mon petit compatriote. Ça ferait un bel avatar, tu trouves pas ? J'avoue qu'il me ressemble un peu...



Topsie said:


> Amazing!
> Big congrats to the man from Down Under!


 
You better run, better take cover... (Hope you know that one). 



ewie said:


> Félicitations 'n'all that, Young Cropje


 
Ewie: another forero of enormous talent whose path I never cross often enough, although in these occasional EO encounters I am always find your deliberation and insight to be excellent!



hunternet said:


> Toutes mes félicitations tigrou, 10 000 posts ca force le respect ! Encore bravo, continue comme ca ! (tu peux poster moins vite pour nous rendre moins ridicules aussi...)


 
Hunternet, je fais de gros efforts pour lutter contre cette addiction, mais avec des collègues tellement gentils il m'arrive de revenir le plus souvent plusieurs fois par jour. Hélas, le semestre universitaire vient de terminer aussi...



mimi2 said:


> Dear Cropje_jnr.
> Congratulations!!!
> I don't know how to say to you that I thank you a lot. I never forget the time when you helped me translate "Contes des mille et une nuits". It is very interesting and very funny. I think I have to ask you for more help because my "contes des mille et une nuits" hasn't finished yet
> This is my gift for you: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2555310480_994b5cf5a6_o.jpg
> 
> mimi.


 
I look forward to it, mimi - I've said before that you make me thing about my own language (English) more than I would have thought possible.

And thanks for the cute teddie (you must have sniffed out my effeminate, cry-in-sad-movies inner self ).



nichec said:


> Congratulations


 
Thanks, nichec. As I've said very humbling, all this recognition.


----------



## tilt

Arf, j'ai failli louper le coche.

Je tiens à joindre ma voix à ce concert de louanges tellement mérité que même certaines grandes marques rendent hommage à notre tigre préféré !


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

hi cropje_jnr
how are you? I have not been to the forum F/E for a while, but i wont forget the helps you have offered before, thanks for being ready to help. 
my congratulations to you too


----------



## bloomiegirl

GGGGRRRRRRRR! You are one fast cat! 

Do you type with all four paws??? So if I type with just one paw, then we're going about the same speed.

Congratulations 10000 times!


----------

